# restore mk1 & mk2



## Mavd24 (Aug 19, 2005)

I want to restore these cars and I'm in MA. Any one know who to approach for a good job done right? There still drivers , but just want to make them right , but I 'm no good at body work

CHeers
Mavd


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: restore mk1 & mk2 (Mavd24)*

I'm restoring/refurbishing my '86 GTI atm. It sounds like you are talking about cosmetic restoration as opposed to mechanical?? 
First figure out what you need to have done. If you have rust anywhere is the part replaceable?? Fenders, the rear hatch, the hood, etc. are easy to replace (no welding) and you can go used or new (if there is a place in your area with used panels). 
Replacing a rusted panel with a rust-free one is cheaper than trying to have a shop remove rust. Rust is very labour intensive and hours in the shop = $$. If you have a local parts place, ask if they know a good shop or even try a hot rod shop. If they don't do bodywork there they can tell you who they use.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: restore mk1 & mk2 (quattrofun5)*

Here's a really helpfull place to get any type of parts.....
http://www.partsplaceinc.com/
When I restored an Audi years ago, I just took my time, and had fun doing it.
I had never restored a car before, but read a few articles of basic body work, and spraying. 
A lot of time, and paitence is the key, plus a good work area is a real big help.


----------

